# Remote Control for Launcher?



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I need a remote control set up for 3 S.O.G.s.
What would you recommend?

Thanks,


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I have TT remote and receivers that I have had for years without any issues. You can save some money if you can find a used TT set up. When I make the switch it will be to Dogtra.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

I use TT and have for years. They work well out to at least 200 yds. and have been trouble-free. When I bought my first release, TT was the only game in town. Since then, I think that they have been surpassed by Dogtra, if just for the quality and volume of sound.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I use Dogtra, Hold up well, cleaner duck sound, to me, then the Garmin/TT or Sportdog.


----------



## Okie Quacker (Aug 30, 2013)

Another one for Dogtra. They hold charge well & good duck sound.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I used TT for years, it appears they have some good c ompetition now!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

road kill said:


> I need a remote control set up for 3 S.O.G.s.
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks,



Stan, I would go Dogtra.


----------



## josephsteen (May 12, 2015)

I made the switch from SportDog to Dogtra Launcher systems about 2 months ago... One of the best choices I've made in a long time. Similar speakers (if not identical) to SportDog, but the Dogtra has that long external whip antenna and it will get out there and reach further than the SD ever would. The only down fall is that there are only 2 inputs but that works for me. Go RR Deluxe from Dogtra, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I use three of the Dogtra RR models as well. The batteries last forever, the duck quack and beep is audible out to 350 (probably longer, just haven't tested it). The system is easy to use, and very durable.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I got the Garmin T/T receivers.
The QUACK is awesome.
The mounting apparatus is sturdy.
There is no antenna.
I am amazed at how far this stuff has come from using a sling shot! :shock:

Can't wait for the launchers to arrive so we can use this stuff.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

swapped from Zinger Wingers to Gunners Up ,,,and from TT to Dogtra ... Def was an upgrade....


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

John Kelder said:


> swapped from Zinger Wingers to Gunners Up ,,,and from TT to Dogtra ... Def was an upgrade....


Do they have the QUACK and hey- Hey sounds?
Amazing.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

The Dogtra electronics either have a "beep" or a "quack, quack, quack (a few more quacks)". Both can be heard past 350 yards.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

The new TT/Garmin does not come with mounting hardware for the DoG.
I will use Velcro.

That is a minor disappointment.

What have others used?


----------

